# Sibelius 2, Vanska-Lahti-BIS-SKAYNAN Remaster



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi guys.
My last stream on Twitch was dedicated to remaster that fabled recording of the work, reducing the huge dynamic range to something more suitable to non-audiophile crowd.
Please give a listen and I'll be very happy to hear criticism (or praise!)- mainly- was it "easy" on your ears?
Yours,
Skaynan.
And thanks to my old buddy KenOC for the initial idea


__
https://soundcloud.com/

full release available here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvezthj35...If4uzq5qa?dl=0


----------

